# 4.00GB (2.99GB usable) - How do I get 4GB usable???



## imagine9

Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit on my HP laptop and for my RAM usage on the "Computer Properties" page it says "Installed memory (RAM): 4.00GB (2.99GB usable)"

I've seen other laptops with Windows 7 64-bit and all 4GB of RAM are usable so I know it's possible.

BIOS says I have 4GB of RAM.
CCleaner sees 4GB of RAM

So I know 4GB of RAM are installed.

Check out the images (removed, if anyone needs to see them let me know) of "Computer Properties", "TaskManager" and "MSConfig".

Anyone have ANY ideas?  Google search has yielded nothing but a lot of bad/wrong information.

Thanks.


----------



## PabloTeK

Does your laptop have integrated graphics? If it does then that'll be why you only have some available!


----------



## Drenlin

PabloTeK said:


> Does your laptop have integrated graphics? If it does then that'll be why you only have some available!



That

My laptop's Geforece Go 7400 takes up to 800MB


----------



## imagine9

How can I tell if my laptop has "integrated graphics"?  I thought all laptops had "integrated graphics".  

So how would that explain the laptop I've seen that uses all 4GB or RAM?


----------



## Drenlin

Almost all laptops have integrated, though some do have dedicated cards. The amount of memory that they can borrow, however, varied quite a bit.

Run DXDiag and look at the "display" tab...it should show how much memory your gpu takes next to "total approx. memory"

Do get to it just type "dxdiag" into the search bar...should show up.


----------



## imagine9

Here are some screenshots, doesn't really clear it up for me.  I have 2 display tabs because I have a second monitor hooked up to the laptop.


----------



## joh06937

that is weird... it seems you should have at least 3.5 gb of ram available.


----------



## imagine9

YES it is.  Is there ANYONE out there that gets this?  Can't believe everyone is stumped...


----------



## harryhill

*6 gb*



imagine9 said:


> Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit on my HP laptop and for my RAM usage on the "Computer Properties" page it says "Installed memory (RAM): 4.00GB (2.99GB usable)"
> 
> I've seen other laptops with Windows 7 64-bit and all 4GB of RAM are usable so I know it's possible.
> 
> BIOS says I have 4GB of RAM.
> CCleaner sees 4GB of RAM
> 
> So I know 4GB of RAM are installed.
> 
> Check out the images (removed, if anyone needs to see them let me know) of "Computer Properties", "TaskManager" and "MSConfig".
> 
> Anyone have ANY ideas?  Google search has yielded nothing but a lot of bad/wrong information.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello--another twist to the ONLY 2.9 GB out of 6 GB useable.
As I said, Win-8-64 (new install) and Ubuntu showed 6 GB installed.
NOW!!..I just installed another Win-7-64 on another partition. Just the bare thing with no programs added.
And...it showed 6 GB. But-when I go back to my Win-7-64 Default working drive with programs installed, it ALSO SHOWS 6 GB. No mention of USEABLE. 
Problem solved-but WHY?


----------



## voyagerfan99

harryhill said:


> Hello--another twist to the ONLY 2.9 GB out of 6 GB useable.
> As I said, Win-8-64 (new install) and Ubuntu showed 6 GB installed.
> NOW!!..I just installed another Win-7-64 on another partition. Just the bare thing with no programs added.
> And...it showed 6 GB. But-when I go back to my Win-7-64 Default working drive with programs installed, it ALSO SHOWS 6 GB. No mention of USEABLE.
> Problem solved-but WHY?



Please don't bump a thread that is two years old.


----------

